# Tyre choice?



## AndyM78 (28 Oct 2008)

I'm currently running Schwalbe Nobby Nic and Racing Ralph that came with the bike but i'm doing mainly fire trail work and getting a lot of stone punctures. The last straw was having to change a tube at 730 this morning with frost on my fingers!! Any ideas on a harder wearing tyre that still folds and isn't too slow? I'm looking at the Maxis High Roller and the Panaracer Fire XC but it's hard to tell untill you've had them a while.


----------



## GilesM (28 Oct 2008)

AndyM78 said:


> I'm currently running Schwalbe Nobby Nic and Racing Ralph that came with the bike but i'm doing mainly fire trail work and getting a lot of stone punctures. The last straw was having to change a tube at 730 this morning with frost on my fingers!! Any ideas on a harder wearing tyre that still folds and isn't too slow? I'm looking at the Maxis High Roller and the Panaracer Fire XC but it's hard to tell untill you've had them a while.



I've been using Panaracer Fire XC tyres on my hardtail for about 18 months now, very good, used for trails, fire road, and roads, pretty good grip in all conditions (obviously except ice) and fairly low rolling resistance, I run them at 40psi and I've never had a pinch puncture, that includes quite alot of rocky routes aswell.


----------



## Renard (28 Oct 2008)

High rollers are fast but totally useless if you encounter mud.


----------



## maurice (28 Oct 2008)

I really get on with Panaracer Cinders, all-round good and in 2.1" ideal for XC.

High roller's are a bit slow/heavy for XC, more of a grip tyre, even the thinner ones (in my experience). Bad for fireroads.

There's also the more xc-orientated Maxxis Ignitor, shallower tread, quite fast rolling, I didn't like it on the front, bit sketchy, but it makes a nice rear tyre.


----------



## Mr Pig (29 Oct 2008)

Why not get a puncture resistant tyre? The tyres on my bike, Continental Mountain King, come in normal or puncture resistant at £15 and £20 respectively. I've been impressed with them, seem to grip well in all conditions, but I've not used many other off road tyres.


----------



## Stan (29 Oct 2008)

Mr Pig said:


> Why not get a puncture resistant tyre? The tyres on my bike, Continental Mountain King, come in normal or puncture resistant at £15 and £20 respectively. I've been impressed with them, seem to grip well in all conditions, but I've not used many other off road tyres.



+1. Currently running the protection version on my MTB. Great tyre with low rolling resistance and good grip. Only likely to let you down on slick rock and tree roots.


----------



## RedBike (29 Oct 2008)

Please excuse my ignorance but whats a stone puncture?

The Nobby nics are great tyres but they're aimed more at racing than general use. The side walls are thin to keep weight down (but easily dmanaged) and the treads soft for maximum grip (but wears out rapidly). 

I now run the UST version of Fat Alberts. They're sort of a beefed up , harder wearing version of your nobby nics. They're obviously not as light / quick as the nobbly nics but then again few tyres are. 

The cinder / fire xc tyres are both great general tyres. They don't cope well with extreme conditions but if you want something that can handle rocks, mud and roots but still rolls reasonably well on tarmac these tyres are a great choice.


----------



## AndyM78 (30 Oct 2008)

RedBike said:


> Please excuse my ignorance but whats a stone puncture?.



It's when you get a tiny piece of sharp gravel slice a hole through tyre and tube reasulting in an instant flat! Don't know if thats the tech term but it is what it is.


----------



## e-rider (22 Nov 2008)

+1 for Panaracer Cinders - I find them quite narrow so the widest 2.25" option is best. Not that cheap though!


----------

